# MAY 2005 2ww Part One



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

New home ladies.........take care and much luck to you all



NAME, TEST,
moosedog, 27 Apr, 
adele66, 27 Apr,  
jojo29, 27 Apr, 
Cbear, 27 Apr, 
Cal 28, 27 Apr, 
redcraig, 27 Apr, 
emaa, 27 Apr, 
jobie, 27 Apr, 
debbie62, 27 Apr, 
anaesteves, 27 Apr, 
shas, 28 Apr
fayathome, 29 Apr, 
petal b, 29 Apr
witchpoo, 29 Apr
keli haslem, 29 Apr
rabbit, 29 Apr,  
Louise999,
sal24601, 2 May, 
country girl, 2 May, 
Gizzy, 2 May, 
Clare25, 2 May, 
Midge69, 3 May, 
Saggy, 4 May
Pinkpeach, 4 May, 
Andream, 4 May, 
juliet, 4 May
Karray, 4 May, 
EMM, 5 May, 
Tyler, 5 May, 
lally, 5 May, 
satsuma1, 6 May, 
Kelsey, 6 May, 
catnap111, 6 May, 
alext, 6 May, 
Hollysox, 6 May, 
Shamrock63, 6 May, 
Maddie18, 6 May, 
Flumpette, 6 May
Steph_2001, 7 May, 
Daisy91,
NIKNOK, 8 May
ellie7, 9 May, 
janiew,
Tracey J, 9 May, 
Gen, 9 May
Tracey L,
melb, 9 May
sheelz, 10 May
T&A_786, 10 May
Deb P, 11 May
Enigma
Stringbob, 11 May, 
rachaelm, 11 May
ladyroxton, 11 May
KimE, 11 May
wendyf, 12 May
lollita, 12 May
bluemoon, 12 May, 
Damen, 12 May
Tay, 12 May
ceepee, 12 May
freda, 12 May
Tina K, 12 May
Caro70, 13 May, 
susy, 13 May
sjm, 13 May
radar5, 13 May
starrysky, 14 May
borntoshop7474, 14 May
EMMA O, 18 May
Lisa 1, 19 May
Bec_J, 19 May
Bella_Bella, 20 May
choccolatti, 21 May
firstcontact001,
Léonie, 21 May
kayjon, 23 May
belle23, 23 May
Fingers crossed for you all  

Much love, Lizzy xxxxxxx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Welcome Stringbob, Sheelz and Heather.....hope you are all feeling ok. Masses of luck to you all 

Tyler....sorry didn't get a chance to welcome you really, sorry for you news. Good luck for your future tx (and your doggy looks really cute )

Sian and Sal.......big hugs to you both too, take care xx

Gen ~ sounds like you're having a lovely time out there....good idea 

Debbie and Country Girl.....huge congratulations, be very happy and healthy  

Much love, Lizzy xxxx


----------



## ladyroxton (Sep 26, 2003)

Hi All,

Is it okay if I join in at all?

I'm testing 11th May.  Our first ICSI attempt was negative last Christmas Eve and this is our second attempt.  Been a bit of a joke since the beginning - I wouldn't come on, then had to take tablets to bring me on, only to begin down regging to make me stop, etc, etc, LOL!

Then I reacted 'too well' to the drugs (again) and ended up with over 20 follies and my estrogen blood result came back in the early 30,000!  Been in quite some pain from the egg collection but had two decent grade egg's put back in last Wednesday and just when I thought I could relax a bit - I'm now on the Gestone injections!  

So far, have to admit that they're not too bad but since I'm quite weighty I'm thinking that the extra cheek fat is soaking some of the oily devil up, LOL!

Anyway, the best of luck to everyone here and I hope to chat soon 

Luv,
Katrina.


----------



## CK78 (Mar 27, 2004)

WOW lizzy thanks for adding me to the list - made me smile to see it written down!

Ladyroxton - fellow santas babes cycle buddy from 2004 - good luck for test day - sounds like you have had a rocky ride to get to here - take it easy and sending you    

Good luck testers.   
Clare


----------



## Caro70 (Apr 2, 2003)

Thanks for adding me, Lizzy. Here's to a few days of insanity... looking forward to going back to work tomorrow - bad neurotic day today  
Good luck everyone  
Love
Caroline
x


----------



## Daisy91 (Apr 26, 2005)

Hi everyone   ,I'm on the 2ww wait too and would love to be added to your board. I'm 11dpo and have already caved in and tested but it was a BFN. I know I tested too early but when should I next test?

To everyone ttc, I wish you lots of luck in achieving your dreams.

Love Sue.xxx


----------



## sjm (Nov 11, 2004)

Can I join you.  I have been posting on the Golden Oldies and the April/May Cycle Buddies.

Had 2 embryos transferred today and am now on the 2WW.  Test date is 13th May.

Many thanks.

SJM


----------



## Tay (Nov 18, 2003)

Hi all could you add me to the list too please, i test on the 12th May and am 3 days post et.  This is our 3rd time ivf so heres hoping i havent named by embies but do keep talking to them and making sure my tum is warm - am i mad?!!

Hope your all doing ok - the 2ww can be a killer but at least we all have each other to moan to.

Im feeling quite heavy and bloated with a few twinges going on down below - even after 2wice before i still dont know whats going on.

Will post again tomorrow as tired and been on here for ages waiting for the BIG ANNOUNCEMENT and still dont know what it is - does anyone know??

Lots love
Tay xxx


----------



## Caro70 (Apr 2, 2003)

Hi sjm, fellow Angel

Well done on the 2 embies, we have the same test date, although our ET's were different! Go figure.

Loads of luck to you   

Tay - the big announcement was the Big Sister thing - check out the Girl/Boy thread. BTW, hope it's third time lucky, hun  

Daisy - I am one of those that will get botty smacked by the pee stick   and test early like you but seeing as you already caved in...! The other way to look at it is - wait until 14dpt and hopefully you won't see anymore disappointing negs, just a lovely BFP.  

love
Caroline
xx


----------



## ceepee (Apr 4, 2005)

I'm testing on the 12th, sooo nervous already. 1st time ivf, 2 embies. i'm so bloated, whats going on with that?!

super good luck all of you!!


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Clare.....it's lovely to put BFP's up on the list, hope you print it off and keep it 

Welcome Katrina, Sue, SJM, Tay and Ceepee.....good to have you on here  Happy chatting and loads of luck to you all 

Caroline.....hope work takes your mind off things a bit....have a good day 

Take care everyone, Lizzy xxx


----------



## freda (Apr 28, 2005)

Am hoping after losing baby last year that 12 May will be lucky for us.  Good luck to everyone as well.
freda


----------



## wendyf (Mar 22, 2005)

Thanks for adding me to your list.  Will let u know what result ends up  

Freda - i also lost baby last year my   goes out to you

     to everyone 

wendy


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Welcome Freda......much luck to you, really hope you get that positive result xxx


----------



## ellie7 (Nov 27, 2004)

Hi all,

I've been offline for a while! Congrats to all the BFPs, and hugs to all who didn't.

As for me, I've been getting very very AF-ish the last few days. Sadly, I've been through this enough to know that is not a good sign for me. I am off on a work trip today through Friday- normally not a bad thing to get away a couple days, but now it means being away from my family during a sad time. Boo hoo (another sign of AF). 

Well, I hope all is going well with everyone else. 

Ellie


----------



## starrysky (Dec 6, 2004)

Ellie

My thoughts are with you whilst you are on your work trip.

Still keeping fingers crossed for you that it may be a positive.  .

Heather


----------



## Hollysox (Nov 7, 2004)

Hi Girls, Just wanted to pop in and say hello to everyone !  How are you all doing ??  
I really feel for those who have just got   results.  I hope that in time you will feel strong enough to continue chasing that dream...........
Congrats to Countrygirl on your result though !!!  Well done you !!!!!!!!!! You must be thrilled.  I hope you have a fantastic, healthy 8 months ahead.
I know there are a few of us testing on Friday 6th May. How are you all doing ??  The only 'symptoms' I'm having are cramping pains in my tum.  I dont have sore boobs, nothing ??  I've fetl dizzy a few times but dont know if anything can be read into that ?  Anyway, hang on in there girls and lets hope that we all get lots of      very soon.
ps thinking of doing a hpt tomorrow ?  Scared it will come out neg though ?!


----------



## bluemoon (Apr 29, 2005)

Lizzy, 
Thanks for adding me to the list.

I'm on day 5 and just back at work as being at home was driving me crazy.

I feel bloated and my breasts are killing me, but apart from that I'm fine 

I can't remember how I felt last time round.. 

Love to all of you on this thread...  

bluemoon


----------



## KimE (Sep 5, 2002)

Hello! 

Can i join you all please. I recognise most of you from the cycle buddies March/April   

I test on Wed 11th May. Glad to see i'm not the only one with cramps and sore boobs! 

I've felt ok so far but today i feel really down (must be because i'm back at work   )

Good Luck to everyone testing soon  , a big   to those who tested negative and a huge   to those with BFP's !!

Kim x


----------



## starrysky (Dec 6, 2004)

Definitely a down day for me today, this is the first time I have felt like this since my IUIs. However, just in last half hour I have picked up a bit and feel a bit more  positive. .

Maybe it is the cyclogest? Have had crampy uterus all day - even though I keep reminding myself that people have this throughout the 2WW and get a BFP I am allowing it to make me feel negative. 

It's been funny reading your posts about being at work or not, this issue caused me so much stress yesterday and then I called this morning and not only was my manager fine but I had been worried about letting someone down and that worked out okay too!!!!Then this afternoon I thought it might be a good idea to go back for the distraction value. Can't win!

Watched The Swan today (the extreme makeover programme). Now that makes egg collection look easy!!!

I think if I am going to be staying off then I will plan some really nice things to do. 

Good   vibes to you all.

Heather


----------



## ladyroxton (Sep 26, 2003)

Hi All,

Clare - Congratulations to another santa's babe!  Well done, I'm SO pleased for you   

Heather - I've been crampy for the last couple of days as well - as you know from reading the posts, it doesn't always mean the worst   

My doctor's actually given me time off for my 2ww and I'm actually quite enjoying it.  Luckily, a couple of my friends have kids and aren't at work at the mo and another friend is coming over for a couple of days to watch rom com DVD's all day 

Fingers crossed for everyone to get their BFP's 

Luv,
Katrina.


----------



## Andream (Feb 14, 2005)

Hi everyone just wanted to say I got a BFP this evening day 11 post et

love and babydust to all
andrea


----------



## ladyroxton (Sep 26, 2003)

Andrea!

Luv,
Katrina.


----------



## Stringbob (Jun 1, 2004)

Hiya everyone,

Hope you've all had a good bank holiday weekend.  Great news for all the  .  For those of you not lucky this time,   thinking of you all.

Just wondered if any of you could clarify a few things.  I've noticed pineapple juice mentioned quite a lot.  Why is this supposed to be good during the  ?  Also when is implantation supposed to happen?  Is ec or et counted as day 1?

Lisa xx


----------



## Midge69 (Aug 22, 2004)

Hi All 

Just wanted to let you know that to my absolute amazement my clinic have confirmed a  . 

I am a classic example of don't read anything into any signs. I was convinced AF was going to arrive (posted as much last week) and did a HPT on Monday to prove that it was -ve - but it wasn't! I Even didn't tell work that I was going for a blood test yesterday as I had planned to phone the clinic with my negative result on Tuesday and not bother going. 

Never give up - you really can't tell what is going on inside. Famous last words to DH - 'I know that AF is on its way. I know my body better than you. I am not pregnant.............'

Just praying now for a healthy pregnancy. 

Good luck to everyone else. 

Midgex


----------



## 69chick (Feb 15, 2005)

Well done Midge  
Whats it like to have a  . 
You've got a   in you tummy. 
You've simply gotta be on  

Lots of love
Lisa x


----------



## Midge69 (Aug 22, 2004)

Thanks Lisa 

I really can't believe it. I have cried so many tears in the past few months and believed that it would happen to everyone else except me. 

Now that it has happened all my worries about will it ever happen have been replaced by other worries! Is the baby ok? etc etc

I think that must be the same for everyone in this situation. Every step is such a hurdle so once you get that BFP you expect more hurdles and problems as that is what it has been like all the way through. 

But I am so excited too, of course. 

Best Wishes to you Lisa and hoping you get the result that you desire. 

Midge x


----------



## Abby Carter (Sep 28, 2004)

Huge congrats Midge! You're right though, now you have an even longer wait ahead during which you'll still be worrying and guessing! Try to stay as relaxed as you can though, as that will be best for your little one(s)?

Abby


----------



## borntoshop7474 (Mar 24, 2004)

Hi all

Could you add me to the list please, I test on 14 May, had Abbie and Dean my embies put back on Friday 29 April -  taking Cyclogest and think this is why Im getting pains down there,  Im on day 5 and am at work, need to keep my mind busy or Il go loopy!  

Good luck to you all girls 
mas  xx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Midge and Andrea.....FANTASTIC NEWS......well done you two!!!

Made up for you both....be happy happy and healthy  

Welcome Mas, Kim and Bluemoon.....happy chatting and much luck to you all,

Take care everyone 

Lizzy xxxx


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

Just popping by to wish everyone on their 2ww the very best of luck

  ​
     ​
  ​


----------



## borntoshop7474 (Mar 24, 2004)

Thanks Olive 

Im on day 5 of 2ww, and its torture!


----------



## starrysky (Dec 6, 2004)

Midge I am chuffed to bits for you, I remember from ages ago on the March/April cyclers how unlikely you felt it would work so CONGRATULATIONS, you did it!!!!!!!!!  .

Congratulations to you too Andrea,   .

Mas - I am also testing 14th, my ET was Saturday 30th, where William and Mary were put back. I agree with you that the 2WW is torture. 

Go for it Dean, Abbie, William and Mary!!!

Lots of   to everyone else!

Heather


----------



## Lizz (Mar 10, 2005)

Hi everyone

just to let you know it is all over for us this time. AF arrived today (bang on 14 days after ec)     

Even though we were prepared for the worst had lots of tears but ready to face the world again and thinking of the future. Hope to try again after the summer.

Congrats to all of you with     Take care.
Fingers crossed for the rest of you on your   

Lots of love Liz xx


----------



## judy620 (Dec 8, 2004)

hi all
it's over for us for this time.   i did my blood test and it came back  . it was really hard on my dh who made it a point to be present and take care of me and just to make me feel happy. i feel as if i have let him down real bad. the worst part is my sil who is 5 months pregnant is staying with us for a few days and mil is showering with everything imaginable and totally giving me an ignore.sorry for all of this

 for all who are going in for their tests and congralutions to all who got their


----------



## ladyroxton (Sep 26, 2003)

So sorry to hear your news, Liz and Pinkpeach - take some time out and just relax.  Best of luck if you decide to try again   

Luv,
Katrina.


----------



## EMMA O (Apr 28, 2004)

Hello ladies
Hope you don't mind me join you all  
I finally had FET yesterday, 2 lovely embryos were implanted so all i've got to do is hope and pray that they stay put. 
I'm only on day 1 of 2WW and i'm already getting impatient, thinking about it all the time.
So sorry to hear about your BFN Liz & pinkpeach  
Wishing you all loadsa luck with your 

Em xx


----------



## Lilly (Apr 27, 2003)

Hi Girls 

Just popped in to wish all you girls testing goodluck    

Congrats to all the   

I'm so sorry for all the girls who didn't get there dreams this month thinking of you all  


love always Lilly xxx


----------



## radar5 (Jul 29, 2004)

Hi ladies,

Hope you don't mind me joining you.

Congrats to all of you that have had BFP's , hugs to you if BFN.

I have just had my first attempt at ICSI and had et on friday 29th April, so my test date is Fri 13th May. I really don't like the sound of testing on that day so if af doesn't arrive i will probably test on thurs 12th, this shouldn't make much difference should it?

I'm finding this 2ww and staying positive really hard and I'm really not experiencing any symptoms at the moment and just wondered if any of you that are testing around the same time are having any??

Will catch up with u all later

Rachxx


----------



## sjm (Nov 11, 2004)

Feeling a little confused.  I had my ET on 2nd May and will be tested on 13th May - seems early compared to everyone else.  Do you think this is too soon.

SJM


----------



## Caro70 (Apr 2, 2003)

Rach - my official date is also Friday 13th! I plan to test on Wednesday 11th though - I got a BFP on day 9 or 10 last time, so I'm sort of going on previous form (bit scared to test earlier - can't face a BFN if I don't have to). Just be aware that if you get a BFN on an early test, it may not be final or accurate.

SJM - your clinic sound like they are going 14 days from EC rather than ET, which I've heard of before. 

 to Liz and Pinkpeach

Congrats on the BFPs!! 

love
Caroline
xxx

PS slightly sicky in the afternoons and achy in tummy which could be the cyclogest but apart from that nothing. What will be, will be. x


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Liz and Pinkpeach......so sorry for your news. Liz....much luck for when you next try and Pinkpeach.....hope you get through the next few days, must be v hard with SIL and MIL.  

Welcome to Rach and Emma....good to have you on here. Sending much babydust your way  

Hope everyones ok today, Lizzy xxx


----------



## sjm (Nov 11, 2004)

Last time around my AF didn't arrive before my test date and I took it pretty hard when they said BFN.  I was told that cyclogest can stop AF arriving and sure enough within a couple of days of stopping it AF arrived.  I felt it would have been better to know this beforehand as I was sure no AF meant pregnancy.

Fingers crossed for this time.  Day 3 after ET and still feeling positive, last night I was lying in bed and got loads of butterflies at the thought of being pregnant, it was nice.

SJM


----------



## freda (Apr 28, 2005)

Hiya
Had my et on 29.5. Today I'm feeling quite crampy, familiar monthly feelings so I'm quite miserable. I've read the posts re these feelings not meaning anything but it just feels too real.

So I think its better if you aren't feeling anything at all! At least you don't get the miseries!!

freda



radar5 said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Hope you don't mind me joining you.
> 
> ...


----------



## ladyroxton (Sep 26, 2003)

radar5 said:


> I'm finding this 2ww and staying positive really hard and I'm really not experiencing any symptoms at the moment and just wondered if any of you that are testing around the same time are having any??
> 
> Will catch up with u all later
> 
> Rachxx


Hi Rach,

I'm not having many symptoms either - just try and stay positive as I've read that some people don't get anything at all. We're all different and our bodies all react in their own way. Fingers crossed for your test date - I'm on the 11th 

Luv,
Katrina.


----------



## Gen (Dec 9, 2004)

Hiya Everyone,

Just a very quick hello from Costa Del Sol,

Behaving myself and sticking to resting - very difficult indeed. Not sure what is going on with my little Duck and Mouse, but am starting to prepare for the worst. Had spotting on Tuesday, one week from e/t and have had a bit of spotting yesterday and today brownish pink (sorry tmi).

I´ve had no other symptoms at all with the exception of mild cramping. trying to stay +ve but really feeling .

Still very excited to see the BFP´s on this board well done! and a Big Congratulations!   
  

I´ll be coming home tomorrow, and will catch up with everyone soon.

LOL Gen xOx


----------



## T&amp;A_786 (Apr 20, 2005)

Hi can you please add me to your list as well.  This is my first ICSI and am praying to God that i won't need to go through it again.  I test on the 10th of May.  

wishing everyone the best of luck!!!


----------



## Maddie18 (Apr 12, 2005)

Hello ladies 

Just to let you know I tested early due to spotting and slight bleeding and got a    . I am a bit worried about the bleeding it seems too much to be implantation but the pregnancy tests are getting darker. I started spotting on Monday and have done a test every day since then. I have gone completely mental. Spent a fortune on clearblue tests. I am going for a scan tomorrow. Isn't it a bit early for a scan, has anyone had slight bleeding and been O.K. I am a nervous wreck. 

Maddie x


----------



## Nuttygirl (Apr 14, 2005)

Hi girls

Sorry to disappear for ages.  ive been struck down by a nasty bug for over a week thats had some really unpleasant symptoms (I won't go into them here seeing as people have probably just eaten their tea!)    Anyway, this is the first day in ages ive felt half way normal enough to get out of bed. 

It seems ages since I last posted, ive just spent the last hour trying to catch up with everyone. so much has happened.

Alex, really, really sorry to hear your news, im gutted for you.  Take care of yourself. Sending you a big  

Pixie, hi.  yeah i started d/r on friday so its been a whole 6 days so far! Im lucky cos I only had to have one injection of prostap that lasts me the whole two weeks so i get to escape all those lovely daily injections!  Glad yours are going well, you sound like your getting used to doing them now.  Well, ive been waiting for something to happen since friday but i haven't had any side effects yet.  have you?  maybe im one of the lucky ones..... or maybe there all storing up to hit me next week!  I can't wait til we start the next stage - im so impatient!!  never mind, well get there soon. 

Maddie, congratulations on the BFP!  Fingers crossed that the spotting stops soon. It must be a really good sign that the tests are getting darker, so its sounds positive that everything will be great. Good luck for the scan tomorrow. Sending you loads of    

Caterina, fantastic news about your embies, it sounds like the e/c went better than you thought it would.  im so happy for you.  So your into the 2ww now.... how exciting! Make sure you take it easy and keep relaxed so the little ones inside you can get settled in nicely!    

Lisa - 4 embies sounds a good number.  Good luck for e/t tomorrow.  It has to be a good omen that youll be testing on your birthday. 

Thornsey - a big hello and welcome.  Good luck with your scan.

WKelly -  good luck with the scan and hopefully it wont be too long before your ready for e/c.  

Edna - good luck with the stimms.  

Soz - not long to go now till the end of your 2ww.  try and last as long as you can before testing - but i know it must be torture waiting!  Sending loads of   to you. 

Marrianne - well done on your follies - sounds like you're doing fantastically well. 

WKelly - hope your follies continue to grow nice and big for your ec - fingers crossed!

Well, im sure ive forgotten to say lots of things I wanted to but I have to go and eat my tea.  Thats the one positive of being ill - my dp has to do everything.  Bliss!  (shame it doesnt last!) 

   and     to everyone.

Love Nutty xxxxxx


----------



## Nuttygirl (Apr 14, 2005)

Whoops..... i think im living up to my name pretty well.  I seem to have posted on the wrong thread!!!

Oh well, it gives me the chance to say good luck to everyone on their 2ww.    for you all.  

Nutty xxxx


----------



## Caro70 (Apr 2, 2003)

at Nutty - d/r drugs kicking in, by any chance, hun?   
love
Cx


----------



## Stringbob (Jun 1, 2004)

Hiya girls,

Hope you are all keeping sane.  

Em, Rach and T&A  - Welcome to the  sending you lots of .

Liz and Pinkpeach - sorry to hear your news thinking of you both.

Gen - Don't be too worried, sounds like implantation bleeding to me. Keeping my fingers crossed for you. Hope you are enjoying your holiday. Sending you   thoughts.

Maddie - I know its hard but try not to get too worried, lots of people have bleeding when there af should normally have arrived. Some people even bleed all the way through. As long as you have a nice strong positive you should be ok. Do you have a blood test cos this would give you a better guide to the levels.

Could murder a few halfs of lager, but I suppose water and juice will have to do.
(God my boobs are killing me)  . My moan over.

To anyone i've missed hope you're all ok,

Lisa xx


----------



## satsuma1 (Feb 16, 2005)

Hi girls

Did the official hospital HPT this morning and got a  !  I must admit that I tested early on Monday (12 days post et) and got a positive result, but couldn't really be sure until today.  Can't really believe it...

Satsuma


----------



## borntoshop7474 (Mar 24, 2004)

CONGRATULATIONS Satsuma

Well done!


----------



## Caro70 (Apr 2, 2003)

Congratulations Maddie & Satsuma!!!!   
Good luck for all testers today and tomorrow!  
love
Caroline
xx


----------



## Kelsey (Nov 8, 2004)

Hi  Tested today, and sadly got another  
Wasn't that surprised as I've been bleeding on and off for a week now, but still dissapointed and feel a bit empty 
 to everyone else testing today 
luv Nat xx


----------



## Tay (Nov 18, 2003)

Congratulations Maddie and Satsuma - how does it feel?  Fantastic news.

Ive just had a shock i could really have done without, my little sister has just come to tell me she is pregnant.  Dont know how i kept it together, as soon as she left i collapsed.  Its not fair, it shouldnt happen that way round should it.

Makes you wonder how many kicks in the gut you have to take before you get something good for yourself.

Aw Nat love and hugs to you and DP - that emptiness is devastating, been there twice myself.

My love to all

Tay xxxx


----------



## choccolatti (Dec 22, 2004)

Hi Lizzy 

Once again I join the 2ww girls. Just had my FET this morning and am trying to rest but of course allready impatient. I can test with a HPT on the 21 May. Hope time goes by quickly. 

Thinking of all of you on your 2ww and wishing you lots of babydust.
Love
Choccolatti


----------



## Hollysox (Nov 7, 2004)

Hi everyone !  Had my test at the hospital this morning and guess what  I got a   !!!!!!!!!!!  Can still hardly believe it and am still shaking !  I must admit that I did a hpt before hand just so I didn't make a complete fool of myself and even though it came out + I still didn't truely believe it until they did the hospital test !!!  It really hasn't sunk in yet but I just feel SO HAPPY !!!!!
Good luck to everyone else testing today and over the next few days.  Sending tons of   to you all.........
To those who have sadly gotten bfn (Alex and Kelsey) sending you all a huge hug.  Take good care of yourselves.


----------



## choccolatti (Dec 22, 2004)

Congratulations Hollysox what wonderfull news!!!!!!!!! ENJOY


Choccolatti


----------



## KimE (Sep 5, 2002)

Hollysox, congratulations!!! Enjoy your 8 months. I wonder if you will have triplets  

Tay, sorry...don't you just hate that! My sil has babies for fun and shows great delight in my IF  

Nat, posted on the buddy group but just wanted to send another  

I'm only 7 days past ET but my cramps and back ache are awful...and it feels as though someone has my nipples in clamps   (not that i've ever...you know..)...i'm going home to bed soon.

Kim x


----------



## Caro70 (Apr 2, 2003)

Congratulations Hollysox on your  , have a happy and healthy pregnancy, hun.

KimE - know what you mean about the nipples, but I've never either.....   so jealous you can go home to bed soon, I'm stuck at work doing nothing for another 2 hours.

Nat - so sorry  

love
Caroline
xxxx


----------



## KimE (Sep 5, 2002)

Caroline, I've got the VAT return to do...but it can wait   Hubby might have different ideas but i haven't sprung it on him yet!  

Kim x


----------



## Gen (Dec 9, 2004)

*Congratulations* Hollysox, Maddie and Satsuma

   Congrats to you and DH, wonderful news  Enjoy the next 8 months - feet up ladies, well done!

I'm back from Costa del Sol now, getting off the plane and meeting the first gust of cold air for a week caught me by surprise. Its actually a nice day in Newcastle compared to the seasonal average but compared to Spain pants! 

Lisa - thanks for your well wishes, I hope that this is just implantation bleeding...I've had no bleeding today but still no signs except for mild cramping and moodiness - sure sign of AF but I'm trying to stay positive and not drive myself crazy .

I do find it hard to sleep and am constantly dreaming baby related things, I'm also trying not to get too desperate, as this is exactly how I feel.

I will be relieved either way when this is over, as I am truly coming to the end of my sanity. Sadly I really think this cycle is lost.

If I had e/t on 26th April, how soon can I test with a home pg test and get a reliable result?? - any answerers welcome. I tested this morning and got a BFN, is this too early?

KimE and Caroline - Hiya, hope the "clamps" are loosing up a bit 

Tay - Hope this cycle is a BFP for you, so you can join your sister, hope she's sensitive knowing how difficult it is to handle her news when you're going through tx- Best of luck.

Nat- so sorry to hear  , what can I say...hope you're able to try again, very best wishes. I'm feeling that my cycle will end the same way, and have already started to prepare myself.

Rach/Katrina - Hope the tww is going well for you . It is much, much more difficult than I ever expected - so much variation in what people experience symptom wise. Just hold tight!

*GOOD LUCK* to Everyone ​
Love, Gen xOx


----------



## borntoshop7474 (Mar 24, 2004)

Im on day 7 of 2ww and must agree with Kim - nips are sore, wish it was next week,  going for some acupuncture tomorrow as it should help especially at this time of 2ww.

PS  someone told me not to eat nuts anyone know why?

thanks

mas x


----------



## Gen (Dec 9, 2004)

Hi Mas,

I think the eating nuts advice, especially peanuts has to do with potential nut allergies of the developing baby, especially if nut allergies run in either side of the family.

Hope this helps,

Gen x


----------



## borntoshop7474 (Mar 24, 2004)

Thanks Gen

On my 2 day of 2ww I had a craving for nuts and had half a packet didnt realise what it could do otherwise I would have avoided them, there isn't any nut allergies on both sides but il avoid them until its over.

I notice you had high FSH levels - when I was downregging they had to monitor me as my bloods kept rising and 2 of my follies were massive,  think my bloods got to 9.7 but I didnt feel any different, they told me if it carried on getting higher they would have to cancel the treatment cycle,  just wondered if this happened to you?

Take care 

mas x


----------



## Gen (Dec 9, 2004)

Hiya Mas,

 with the tww and don't worry about the nuts you may have eaten already, it is really just a precautionary measure.

At the Newcastle Center For Life a reading of FSH 12.5 is considered boarderline.  I was only tested at the beginning of the tx cycle.  

Being boarderline means that they give a higher dose of the stimming meds as the higher the FSH,the less likely the ovaries are to respond to stimming medication. I got 5 follies leading to 4 eggs of which 2 fertilized.   At my clinic they cancel treatment if there are less than 3 follies between 13-15mm, and I just managed to squeak through! 

Hope this helps  

LOL Gen xOx


----------



## borntoshop7474 (Mar 24, 2004)

Hi Gen

I see you live in Newcastle,  I live in Inverness but grew up in Whitley Bay, I frequently go back home to see all my family, all of whom have kids, I miss them loads.  

When I went thru EC I had 8 follies 2 of which had grown far too big but the others had managed to catch up, and they managed to get 4 eggs but 2 hadnt matured enough, they did get 2 Grade 3 slightly fragmented ones which I am now hoping and praying will result in a pregnancy - not building my hopes up too much tho as they arent brilliant embies.  Still it would make all my Christmas come at once if it did happen.  

Cheers for your advice

Mas xx


----------



## Cheshire Cheese (Apr 19, 2005)

Hi everyone
I am on tww at moment due to test on tuesday, I am being so negative, this is our first try of ivf ad am finding it realy difficult to cope. The first week of tww was ok but these past few days I have felt really down. I am due to go back to work next sat after being off sick since dec with endo (post op), I think that will take my mind off things. As I am a nurse it will give me something else to think about rather than myself all the time. I wish tues would hurry up and come round.
Deb P.


----------



## Lisa 1 (Feb 6, 2004)

Hi ladies,can i join you please,had two put back yesterday and i'm dreading the next two weeks,i,m testing on the 19.5 a day before my birthday.
Deb try and keep your chin up hun,you are not alone in this we're all here to help.
Take care all .Lots of love Lisa 1 xx


----------



## firstcontact001 (May 6, 2005)

Hi Lisa - Just had 2 emb put back yesterday morning. Am so nervous about the wait. Wish you all the luck in the world
Em


----------



## Kelsey (Nov 8, 2004)

Lovely cute dog Em!

Thanks everyone for all your support and kind words. It means alot 
I'm holding up ok, better than when it failed first time. Just frustrated really, that we won't be getting the baby we long for in 8 months time. We've been thinking of trying IUI for a few months, if hubbys passes the swim up test. Then we think we'll go to one of the London clinics for our next IVF if IUI doesn't work.

Gen, if the bleeding has stopped, it could have been an implantation bleed. Mine was stop start stop start pretty consistently, it didn't just stop. So hoping that's a good sign for you. My clinic did tell me that bleeding, providing it's not heavy can be an implant bleed, so hang in there, hun. Got everything crossed for you  Don't worry about the neg result it's probably too early yet xx

Huge Huge Congrats to Hollysox, maddie and Satsuma     You must be over the moon and are an inspiration to those of us who haven't made it this time. Well done girls  Please send us all some of your  

 Kim  Caroline and Tay  Here's to  and  

Debs try and stay positive, and hope to see you get a  on Tuesday.

So sorry to hear of the other BFN's.  am thinking of you all xx  I know what you're going thru and so wish it didn't have to end like this for so many of us. My DH has been brilliant but I do think he's getting fed up of talking about nothing else apart from IVF! 

Take Care all, and huge  to all of you still in the 2ww  

luv Nat xx


----------



## Caro70 (Apr 2, 2003)

for Deb - chin up, hun, as Lisa says, we're here for you.

Nat - you sound like a very strong person. Good luck with the next cycle.

Gen, Mas, Em, Kim, Tay, Rach, and everyone else on the 2ww -    

Ladies, cheer me up! I woke up this morning feeling really down for the first time. Just want to get this over with either way. If it's a BFN, I can arrange a massive pub session next weekend, but sooo hoping I won't be drinking for 8 months. It hit me today how much I want this to work. That may sounds strange to some of you but because of the m/c, I've been fairly ambivalent towards this cycle up until now.

Anyway, bit more FF surfing, then off for a nap. Sleep is gooood.
love
Caroline
xxxx


----------



## choccolatti (Dec 22, 2004)

Hi Em and Lisa

It sounds like we all had our ET on the same day. May 6, is that correct ?? Where you told to rest the first few days or continue like normal? Everything I do I wonder if I should be doing it and it is allready driving me crazy. Any advice??

Hang in there girls
Love 
Choccolatti


----------



## Stringbob (Jun 1, 2004)

Hi Lisa1

Hope youare feeling ok, and welcome to the 2ww.  You test on my birthday so it must be good luck for you!!

Fingers crossed,  Lisa xx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Welcome Lisa and Em (gorgeous doggy ) and choccolatti.....good to have you on here   

Congratulations to Hollysox, Satsuma and Maddie.....hope you're all feeling fabulous. Such wonderful news for you all....Yay!!!

Gen....welcome home, Spain sounds fab 

Hope everyone's ok, take care all....Lizzy xxxx


----------



## Caro70 (Apr 2, 2003)

Hi Lisa1, fellow Buddy - forgot to say, congrats on the embies and welcome to the madhouse!
 
Caroline
xxx


----------



## Tracey J (Apr 29, 2004)

I was very naughty this morning and tested a day early and got a    . 
I am so worried that when we go for scan they won't see the heartbeat like last time.
Good luck to you all 
Love Tracey. xx


----------



## 69chick (Feb 15, 2005)

Tracey
Well done you. Congrtulations, and hope it all goes to plan this time x
Lisa x


----------



## ladyroxton (Sep 26, 2003)

on your BFP, Tracey and   with your scan!!

Luv,
Katrina.


----------



## Hollysox (Nov 7, 2004)

Sending a huge   to Kelsey, Catnap and Alex.  Thinking of you all and wishing lots of luck for your next lot of treatments. 
Sending a huge   to Steph and Tracey on your   !  Has it sunk in yet ?
Lots of luck to Gen, Ellie, Lisa and Kim who are testing tomorrow   and anyone else I've missed lots of    .
I'd just like to say thanks to everyone who has sent me congrats.  I dont know what I'd have done without you over the past couple of weeks !
Sending everyone lots of   and   where ever you are in your treatment.


----------



## ellie7 (Nov 27, 2004)

Hi all,

Just a quick one to say CONGRATs to all the recent BFPs! 

I came up BFN this time. I'm hoping to have a quick second opinion/thorough going over before I waste my precious frosties. It is just weird that I can still produce oodles of lovely eggs, yet nothin'. I had a rough delivery 4 years ago, but just can't believe that's related. Oh, well. 

Good luck to all,
See you sometime again soon, 
Ellie


----------



## bluemoon (Apr 29, 2005)

Congats to all those with 

Call the  pee stick   I'm on day 11 but had such a bad weekend (sick and very bad cramps) I tested this morning.....

It was a  

OMG - can this be true or is it a false positive??
Have I really a   in my tum

Please someone tell me I'm not going mad and that after 7 long years it's finally happened to me

Love to everyone out there still waiting and sorry for sounding smug.

bluemoon


----------



## lally (Feb 20, 2005)

Hi Bluemoon

Congrats!!! So excited for you!  
I did a day 11 test and it was positive and it was still positive on the actual test day. Waiting for scan now!  I don't think you can get false positives?

Hoping for the best for you!!!
Take Care

Lally xx


----------



## melb (May 6, 2005)

Hiya Bluemoon
Congrats.................. i tested on day 9...and have since tested another 10 times..all with better degrees of positive right though to last nights which the blue cross matched the control window colour. Sounds like you might just have achieved success..well done.

I am off for my blood test to London today....d day to make sure the levels of hcg are okay and to maybe discover whether it is one or two.



well done again.

mel xx


----------



## Léonie (Apr 5, 2005)

Hi,

I'm new to the 2ww thread, I'm normally one of the Clomid girls, but due to a little thyroid problem I wasn't able to take my treatment this month.

My temperature peaked on the 7th so I guess AF is due on the 21st.

Please can you add me to your list.  Thanks

ScottishLéonie


----------



## bluemoon (Apr 29, 2005)

Thanks Mel and Lally,

Thanks for the confirmation...

I'm dying to tell everyone but I don't want to tempt fate.....

Good luck to everyone else.

Bluemoon


----------



## kayjon (Mar 4, 2005)

I haven't posted on here very often, in fact maybe once.  Dh and I have been ttc for 18 months naturally, I have been told my pelvis is filled with scar tissue (maybe from a previous infection - not aware of any though) but other than all other bits and pieces are working fine.  We have moved on to IUIs now as it is not looking like it is going to happen naturally.  I had my insem yesterday on day 13 and will be testing 2 weeks today I guess, the 23 May. Can I join the 2ww's ? 
Thanks 
Kay


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Tracey, Bluemoon and Mel.....huge congratulations to you all, hope you are all feeling good, yay you're going to be mummies   

Welcome Kay and Léonie.....loads of luck to you. I've udpated the list (you can find it on page 1 of the thread) Happy chatting 

Ellie ~ sorry for your news.....hope you can get some answers before you go again 

Psitive vibes and much babydust to everyone, Lizzy xxxxx


----------



## Gen (Dec 9, 2004)

Hi Everyone,

I am absolutely gutted as I got a  today. Had a full on A/F yesterday so I knew it was all over . I have had a few big cries and I'm starting to feel better now.

Thanks so much for all of your support.

As this was my first go, I had no idea what to expect. This round of cycle buddies has been an absolute life saver, you've all been wonderful, thanks so much. 

I don't actually know anyone who's had IF treatment and it's lonely when there's no one who understands what I've been through - So many thanks again.

Told my work colleagues and my folks of the news, but have yet to tell my friends. I know they will be so disappointed, and don't have the courage to tell them yet.

*DH has been an absolute star throughout, don't know where I'd be without him. He's been helping me to pick myself up.

*I saw my nurse this morning and did the obligatory blood test. We had a good chat, and I'll probably be having my next round in 3-4 months.

*Had a glass of wine last night, the first one in months. It's a small consolation, but I'm pleased to have made it through this round of tx.

Congratulations again to Steph, Tracey, Bluemoon, Mel xx. It is good to see BFP's on here, I'm staying +ve ~~~~~~~~~~ I know it will be my turn one day .

Good Luck to everyone testing this week, fingers crossed for you.

Love Gen, xOx

miracles do happen ...


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Aw Gen....i'm really sorry to hear your news. If only we all got what we deserved it would be BFP's all round.

Look forward to having you back on this board.....it most definately will be your turn one day. Look after yourself and DH and much, much luck to you for the future 

Thanks for all the support you've given the ladies on here,

Keep the faith hun, Lizzy xxxxx


----------



## Midge69 (Aug 22, 2004)

Dear Gen 

Really sorry to hear your news. Came home and put the computer on to see if you had posted. You've been so supportive and caring to others and I really hoped it would work for you. 

I know how you are feeling as I have been there before, but things will get better. I found that looking forward to the next round of treatment was the best way to get on with things for me but we are all different. You are a positive person and that will see you through. And you know alot more now than you did when you started out. You got to the 2ww (and that means you can do it again) and alot of the time, what happens after that is down to luck.   

Take care and hope you keep posting with your cheery postitive messages. 

Midge x


----------



## Stringbob (Jun 1, 2004)

Hi,  

Have posted on cycle buddies, but once again Gen I'm really gutted for you.  Keep going cos one day it will be your turn.  .

Lisa


----------



## Stringbob (Jun 1, 2004)

Evening girlies,

Tested this morning 11 days post et and got an extremely faint line.  I know from our last cyle that this will probably turn out to be a BFP on Wed when we have our blood test.  But after being told last time our HCG levels were low and the pregnancy had'nt been expected to last can't help thinking this might be the same.

Has anyone else had a really faint line at this stage and gone on to keep their pregnancies.

Hoping for some positive thoughts as I'm going insane, don't think I can cope with another miscarriage.

Lisa xx


----------



## Bec_J (Sep 21, 2003)

Hi,

Can I join the list pretty please?  I'm testing on 19th May (biting my nails down to the knuckes already)!!!
Thanks & good luck everyone!


----------



## Bella_Bella (Mar 10, 2005)

I'd like to join too
tesing on 20 May.

Gosh this is so so hard
convinced myself already that it won't work - is this a coping strategy?  

Bella.


----------



## Cheshire Cheese (Apr 19, 2005)

Sorry to hear the news Gen, just think positive, I know it is difficult when everyone is telling you to stay positive but it is the only way to get through it I think. I am due to test this am at 9.30 at clinic. Hence cant go to sleep.
Deb P.


----------



## Lisa 1 (Feb 6, 2004)

Hi girls,how are we doing this morning?Not going to nuts i hope.
Gen so sorry to hear your news hun,here are some  for you darling and here's hoping the next one will be the one.
Welcome bella and bec i'm due to test on the 19th which seems an age awayand it's my birthday on the 20th.
Spongebob,you bad girl,but i can understand,congrats babe.
Congratulations blue moon.
Deb p got everything crossed for you today,good luck babe.
Caro 70 how you hanging in there buddie,not long to go now hun,got everything crossed for you.
Em how are you doing hun?
I'm not doing to bad at the moment,boobs are huge and sore tummy still swollen and uncomfy but hopefully igg and ooke are still holding on in there? Take care all and sending loads of   .Love lisa 1 XXX


----------



## @ Emily @ (Feb 12, 2004)

Stringbob,

Really sorry to hear what happened to you on your last cycle.

Most people only get a feint line 11dpt,its still very early!Please try not to worry!Test again tomorrow and I'm sure the line will be darker!

Take care
Love Em


----------



## ladyroxton (Sep 26, 2003)

Hi All,

Gen - so sorry to hear about your bfn    I'm glad you've had such great support from your friends and family and I'm sure you'll go on and get your dream in the future 

Bella - I think it is a coping strategy, I know it helps me! 

Lisa - I hope the line keeps getting stronger and everything goes fine for you this time 

Deb P - good luck today - hope it's a positive!

Caroline - how are you doing?  Hope you're still good 

As for me I tested early yesterday (day 12) and again today with my hubby around and both were negative - not even a glimmer of a faint line - so we're looking to hopefully go again in September.

Got to admit that I'm a little ticked this time as I couldn't have been more relaxed  throughout the whole thing and we had better quality eggs but I guess it just goes to show that if it's meant to be, it's meant to be - and for us this time round again, it wasn't.

Still reasonably positive as medically there's supposedly nothing wrong with me although I'm not happy with the way I react to the drugs - my follies go mad and I end up having loads.  Hoping they'll reduce the dosage next time so they can grow at a steadier pace.  Rather have less eggs with even better quality than loads that have to be discarded because they won't survive the thawing process!

Anyway, going out with dh today and having a nice lunch and walk the dogs.  Going on holiday next week too so it'll be good to get away and just forget about the whole thing for a short while 

Good luck for those still to test and I'll keep lurking to see how everything goes 

Luv,
Katrina.


----------



## KimE (Sep 5, 2002)

Morning, 

Gen, i'm so sorry  

Katrina, so sorry  

I tested this morning with a FR, 11dpt....negative   i knew it would be, but i still cried! It's only a matter of time before af arrives now. Feel quite relieved in an odd way....the am i ? aren't i ? was doing my head in!  Going to call the clinic to cancel my blood test for tomorrow.

Good luck to everyone testing soon.

Kim x


----------



## Caro70 (Apr 2, 2003)

Katrina & Kim -   

I tested at 4am this morning 11dpt, as was fretting too much, and got a  

Passing on the orangey good luck to anyone else testing this morning - particularly Debs.   

in shock,
Caroline
xxxx


----------



## stockportsun (Mar 11, 2004)

dear caroline  

well done again budd on your   over the moon for you    
                                love lesley and eddie


----------



## ladyroxton (Sep 26, 2003)

Kim -  

Caroline -   on your  

Luv,
Katrina.


----------



## Anne_7 (Mar 20, 2005)

Dear Gen,

Just wanted to say I am truely sorry.  I have noticed quite a few of your post and see all the support you give to others.  My heart goes out to you  

I wish you all the best and plenty   for your next go.  I also believe in miracles and good things come to those who wait. 

Take care and be strong.

Anne, X


----------



## @ Emily @ (Feb 12, 2004)

Caro,

Have posted on the buddies but is such good news will post here too!

*  CONGRATULATIONS CARO  *

Love Em


----------



## choccolatti (Dec 22, 2004)

Hi All

This waiting is really getting to me. Does anyone have any tips how to get the time past faster and stop the thinking and fretting It is driving me crazy and I keep on thinking that during my last 2ww I felt more ..... and this time I feel nothing........ (except a little breast tenderness, probably from the progesterone).


I really want to wish Gen and Katerina lots of strengh to go on. It will happen for you....... Don't give up hope.

Caro, congrats!!!!!!!!!!

Stingbob, I know where you are coming from, as we have had 2 mc and I don't think I could cope with another. Hope that this is a strong 
embie that has implanted and hope that your line (and your embie) will get stronger every day !

Everybody, take care and lets wish for lots of positivessssssssssss
Love
Choccolatti


----------



## Stringbob (Jun 1, 2004)

Hi everyone,

Sorry to hear about teh BFN's my heart goes out to you all.

Caroline    .  Hope you have a happy 8 months.

Thanks to you all for you messages, it's only this website that keeps me sane. 

Lisa xx


----------



## bluemoon (Apr 29, 2005)

Gen, Katrina and Kim,

So sorry to hear your news 

I know how hard it is and I appreciate you're congrats to me

I wish you all the luck in the world 
my prayers and thoughts are with you all and everyone else who didn't get the result we all hope for  

Love Bluemoon


----------



## Gen (Dec 9, 2004)

Hiya,

Just has a quick read of your messages, thanks for all the   's 's and PM's.  

Starting to feel better already, but still haven't told friends yet, and a tiny bit worried about work tomorrow.

Hope everyone on the tww is holding up   for you! fingers crossed for everyone testing this week.  Sending out loads of +ve vibes~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Hugs for the BFN's I know it's not easy  .

Love Gen xOx


----------



## Gen (Dec 9, 2004)

A BIG *Congratulations* to Caroline and Spongebob. Well done!

 to you and DH's, wishing you a wonderful 8 months. Feet up time!

Love Gen xOx


----------



## Maddie18 (Apr 12, 2005)

Hi girls.

Gen sorry it didn't work and to everyone else with a BFN. I have just had a miscarriage so my BFP is now a BFN   so I know how hard it is. I knew things were going wrong when I had the bleeding last week. My blood tests have shown the HCG has dropped dramatically, so its all over for me. (Until next time). I have 3 frosties so they are my glimmer of hope.

Congratulations to everyone with BFP's and Goodluck to everyone whatever stage you at at.

Maddie. x


----------



## Hollysox (Nov 7, 2004)

Maddie - I am so sorry to hear your news   My heart goes out to you... Look after yourself, ok ?

Gen, Kim, Heather and Clarky - heres a huge   for you all...

Congrats to Caroline on your   !!!  Well done you !!!!!!

To everyone else - good luck with the rest of your 2ww !  I hope there will soon be lots more   results on here soon !!!!

Take care everyone..........


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

New home this way......... 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,29433.0.html


----------

